# Cannoli Shell Stability



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

How long after filling does a Cannoli shell stay crisp at room temperature?


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Did you make them yourself ... or out of the box? 

I go w/ the boxed jobbies, and they've stayed good through a long dinner service. If they're refrigerated they stay good for a long coupla days. My filling is on the dryer side though. Your mileage may vary with more moisture.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Box of course. So I can fridge them?  Good.  THanks.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

When you've got time ... lets talk about fillings.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

I fill cannoli shells, premade, immediately prior to serving and never refrigerate. I'll hold at room temp for about an hour and then eat whatever leftovers exist. But some people are a lot more forgiving than am I regarding slightly less crispy shells. And despite what I just wrote - given a choice between an older cannoli or no cannoli at all I'm always happy to eat a less crispy cannoli!

My filling is very dry - drained ricotta with powdered sugar (to taste), a bit of lemon and orange zest, very few chocolate chips, and just enough cream to make it pipable.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

I go 50/50 very dry ricotta and marscapone. In goes minced dried fruit; pears, cherries, apricots, orange zest. Then comes a few drops of almond extract and orange extract. Mini chocolate chips are in there. Powdered sugar added to finish until the mix is the consistency I like. The ends are smashed into crushed pistachios and the tops are dusted with either powdered sugar of coco if asked for.

I too fill on order unless I need a big batch at one time.


----------

